# كل اللهجات: رجلي على رجلك



## akhooha

هل عبارة "رجلي على رجلك" المصرية مستخدمة في لهجات أخرى؟​


----------



## barkoosh

مستخدمة في لبنان: إجري ع إجرك


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا ــ وما معنى "إجر"؟


----------



## barkoosh

إجر هي رِجْل باللهجة اللبنانية


----------



## akhooha

شكرا.  أفتكرت كده ولكني لم أكن متأكدا.  أشكرك على ردك السريع٠


----------



## Bakr

في المغرب كذلك
رجلي على رجلك
رجلي برجلك


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا يا أستاذ بكر


----------



## Arabic Guru

نقول
رجلي على رجلك
اجري على اجرك
اجري ع اجرك


----------



## Schem

تستخدم بالسعودية مثل مصر


----------



## znati

الشائع في تونس ساقي على ساقك لكن بعض المناطق يقولون رجلي على رجلك او كرعيّ على كرعيك


----------



## abdu-ki

أجري ع إجرك 
اللهجة السورية


----------



## elcamel

وين مابتروح وياك


----------



## AbuAla7arith

مستخدمة في جزيرة العرب.


----------

